# Kitzel's new look



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I took precious Kitzel & his baby sissy into the groomer the day before leaving the US---at 11:00 AM. When I came to pick them up at 4:15 the groomer had only done the elementary bath, nail clip, & had not even started to cut them! What? We waited until 5:15 while she did the smallest sanitary cut ever & took them home without a cut. Don't even ask what it cost me. It was not my best day in the US, but it was my last. I wasn't packed, SIL had his b-day so we were planning a small celebration & DD was waiting for us to come home w/her car, not to mention that Marco was starting w/a fever & we had him w/us. Had I known how long it would have taken I could have brought them in later, or cancelled all together. "Too soon old, too late smart."
Anyhow, here is Kitzel w. his still longer hair---I love his look but he is a pee maniac on the front legs & belly. He also hates grooming so don't know how long we can keep it up. He knows Mercedes likes her guys w/longer hair though so we will see! :wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks adorable. Is he going to Mercedes' party?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

As far as Kitzi is concerned Mercedes IS the party! :wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at those beautiful eyes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Walter. . . I think one can see his character & soul in those eyes! He does a lot of talking w/out saying a word!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sandi, he looks ADORABLE :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love this look on Kitzi!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He is adorable! my Bayleigh does that too (with the looks), that is until you don't do what she wants, then the grumbles kick in!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Awwww....he looks terrific! I just love his sweet little face and such soulful eyes!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Kitzi looks sooo cute! I love this style on him. 

Sandi, it's crazy how much he reminds me of Gustave in a lot of his pics. They even have similar hair now. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! he looks just like my Lola... so yes I love him  :tender:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

He has a human look in his eyes. My Frank has the same soulful eyes. He is beautiful.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Sandi, Kitizi really is so beautiful (don't tell him because I don't think Boys want to know that) and his hair really is great. Wish I would have the patience to keep Chrissy's hair long but I don't. Sorry that you had such a bad experience at the Groomers and for the life of me I cannot fathom why that Groomer did not do as much as she could have in that time period. Hope that you have a very safe trip back to Austria. And before I forget, Liesel looks absolutely adorable too!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Kitzi looks sooo cute! I love this style on him.
> 
> Sandi, it's crazy how much he reminds me of Gustave in a lot of his pics. They even have similar hair now.
> 
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> He has a human look in his eyes. My Frank has the same soulful eyes. He is beautiful.


Shhhh, he thinks he IS human Pam! :HistericalSmiley:
I love those eyes, but mostly I love his sweetness. He is very intuitive. In fact, if he didn't pee on himself so much I would think he is absolutely perfect! :wub: I think it has something to do w/his issue w/the knees. He used to have the most elegant trot, but that has suffered in the surgeries also.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Wow! he looks just like my Lola... so yes I love him  :tender:


Seeing your two together reminds me so much of Kitzi & Lisi---but Penny is even smaller that Lisi!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Kitzi looks beautiful with any style :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Sandi. He is so handsome!! :Sooo cute: does he still have a TK?? I can't tell. (Penny's GM & GGM are Shine-more. Ones I've seen are so pretty)

Some days it takes mine longer for my groomer to do both. I think maybe other clients come in and push hard to pick up their dogs earlier. You should asked her how much she charges for a manicure since that's all they got. :smilie_tischkante: or maybe she went too slow not sure how to do their cuts. :blush:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like a expensive bath. I like him long. That's why I keep grooming mine. It shows off their gait.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

He is gorgeous and as everybody else has said, those eyes are pure love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> As far as Kitzi is concerned Mercedes IS the party! :wub::wub:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Oh Sandi. He is so handsome!! :Sooo cute: does he still have a TK?? I can't tell. (Penny's GM & GGM are Shine-more. Ones I've seen are so pretty)
> 
> Some days it takes mine longer for my groomer to do both. I think maybe other clients come in and push hard to pick up their dogs earlier. You should asked her how much she charges for a manicure since that's all they got. :smilie_tischkante: or maybe she went too slow not sure how to do their cuts. :blush:


YES, he still has his top knot! I can't do away w/that as it would curl if it were short.
Apparently according to the groomer the snow day set her way back (we had a Fri. appt. and she was busy trying to get caught up w/her regular customers. I just wish I had known more up front & would have brought them much later or just cancelled. When I brought them in she did indicate that it would be later than 3:00---she would not give me a specific time---but since I had to drive a way to get there we just hung out in that town waiting. . . that was MY mistake. My DH was livid. That was bad enough but to not get a cut on top of it & having to pay so much for what was basically a bath. . . ok, off my soap box!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> YES, he still has his top knot! I can't do away w/that as it would curl if it were short.
> Apparently according to the groomer the snow day set her way back (we had a Fri. appt. and she was busy trying to get caught up w/her regular customers. I just wish I had known more up front & would have brought them much later or just cancelled. When I brought them in she did indicate that it would be later than 3:00---she would not give me a specific time---but since I had to drive a way to get there we just hung out in that town waiting. . . that was MY mistake. My DH was livid. That was bad enough but to not get a cut on top of it & having to pay so much for what was basically a bath. . . ok, off my soap box!


Sandi- I am not sure if your going with a classic short cut with Kitzel. But I cut penny's TK little while after her first puppy cut. (I am at present going back to long...:blink:...we will see) anyways, just looked better w/out TK to me with a shorter body cut. Hers had the kink afterwards. Sandi---It DOES grow out. :thumbsup: My groomer said the hair shaft has some memory so takes few months but it DOES straighten out. 
hugs!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kitzel is gorgeous!!! I like him short, but he looks darling with longer hair as well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kitzi looks so handsome! And to hear there's a "love story" in the making...


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

He's gorgeous! And as it was said, I feel like you can have full conversation with him, just looking in his eyes. ^^


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sherry said:


> Kitzi looks so handsome! And to hear there's a "love story" in the making...


Blush. . . actually it is an old story, but so far there is "no ending" as far as Kitzi is concerned. :innocent::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> eiksaa said:
> 
> 
> > Kitzi looks sooo cute! I love this style on him.
> ...


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this post. Sorry to jump in so late. I think that one of the reasons that I fell in love with the Maltese breed, is their eyes. They are so expressive!! I can understand every word that Daisy Grace tells me through her eyes. And that cute little button nose!! I love to put kisses all over that little nose!! But, the eyes are truly the windows to their sweet little souls...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

He looks great! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, what a cute boy Kitzi is! I LOVE his longer hairdo but I know, it's lots of work for you, Sandi. 

Hope you all are doing fine! Sending hugs the way to you! :hugging::hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

